
Bored People Quit (2011) - qubitcoder
http://randsinrepose.com/archives/bored-people-quit/
======
winslow
Not sure if I am one the of "bored" ones yet. We have an interesting project
at hand with Hadoop but my work just laid off the entire team around me that I
was leading. It sure killed any belief I had in the company. I seem to be
bored due to not believing in the company.

Great read though! I've been thinking lately how everyone has a bank of energy
(morale, drive, enthusiasm, etc) for each job they take. Things like layoffs
can use up big chunks of that energy each employee has for the company.

